# Climate in Rhovanion/Mirkwood



## r.j.c. (Dec 16, 2009)

My question is would't the climate on the Wilderland be dry because it was east of the Misty Mountains. Could there really have been such a thick dense forest like Mirkwood ? I realive it's just a story. Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Most other forums people just care about the movies etc i'am glad to have found this Forum. Thanks


----------



## Astrance (Dec 16, 2009)

The Wilderland climate is probably continental, yes, with very cold winters and very hot summers. Although the Brown Lands look like a very dry place, Mirkwood must be moister. This wood is in a plain between the Anduin (where there's some marshes, like the Gladden Fields), the Forest River and the Celduin, so there's no shortage of water.

Meantime, in the real world D), you can see vast forests in Russia on the east of the Ural, in Siberia, which is an extreme continental climate.
On a smaller scale, in France, there are forests east of the Massif Central, where there is no oceanic climate, but a mild continental climate.

However, geology and climatology weren't Tolkien's strong points, we all know that... Which is a pity, really, but then, perfection doesn't belong to this world !


----------



## r.j.c. (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. It's just something i think about i thought maybe others sometimes did also. It always seemed to me Tolkien was very aware of weather. But i suppose your right it wasn't his strongest suit.I guess there are still explenations to my question.Any other thoughts. Thanks Merry Christmas Everybody.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, he did describe a mediterranean vegetation in Ithilien, so of course he tried 
The thing is that, if Ithilien is like the eastern side of the southern Rhône valley, then Rohan corresponds roughly to the french side of the Pyrenees near Toulouse, and I can tell you there's no huge green pastures there...

Same thing when you look at his maps and drawings of mountains. There's just no mountains like that IRL. But then, he was English, wasn't he, and I always found that english people have a problem picturing mountains. Well, they don't have many at home...
So I just imagine them my way. If any of you ever have the chance to go to Cantal, I think this place is the closest one can get to the Misty Mountains... I remember being there once, at the end of winter, when the snow was melting... There was mist everywhere, water falls crossing the road (which made driving a difficult job, but who cares for these petty things ), pine forests everywhere, and the river at the bottom of the valley. I would have been only half surprised to find a beryl on a bridge to mark the way as safe


----------



## r.j.c. (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you very much Stockholm for the replies I truly appreciate it. Some good points/opinions.Thanks


----------

